# code 4 showing



## bethcruze1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello, i had a problem with my Cruze this morning. it was having difficulty doing a cold start. I did get it going, but the display is showing code 4, please tell me it is something simple and is not going to cause me to cough up major bucks.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't know what year you have, but found a previous thread with this issue for you to check out...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...time-less-then-2-years-what-replace-time.html


Good luck!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bethcruze1 said:


> Hello, i had a problem with my Cruze this morning. it was having difficulty doing a cold start. I did get it going, but the display is showing code 4, please tell me it is something simple and is not going to cause me to cough up major bucks.


This code is not used on US cars....what country is this car operated in?

Rob


----------



## rgpg_99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Robby said:


> This code is not used on US cars....what country is this car operated in?


I've had the same Error Code 4 that keeps coming back. The temperature gauge stops working, and the engine fan engages. When I turn the engine off and back on, the code disappears, but it shows up again after a while.

A few months, 3 sensors, and a couple of thousands dollars later, the issue continues.

The car is based in Canada, btw.


----------



## Chev211 (Jul 28, 2021)

rgpg_99 said:


> I've had the same Error Code 4 that keeps coming back. The temperature gauge stops working, and the engine fan engages. When I turn the engine off and back on, the code disappears, but it shows up again after a while.
> 
> A few months, 3 sensors, and a couple of thousands dollars later, the issue continues.
> 
> The car is based in Canada, btw.


Oh my goodness!! What I got myself into?! I purchased a used 2011 Cruze a few days ago. 
I am in Canada too and just started to get this frikn Code 4. I replaced the sensors and thermostat but still get that code, and I can't see that someone got it fixed!
Should I sell it for parts? I don't have thousands to spend on it


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chev211 said:


> Oh my goodness!! What I got myself into?! I purchased a used 2011 Cruze a few days ago.
> I am in Canada too and just started to get this frikn Code 4. I replaced the sensors and thermostat but still get that code, and I can't see that someone got it fixed!
> Should I sell it for parts? I don't have thousands to spend on it


See my answer here:









Code 4 error (what does it mean?)


I have been trying to look around, even through my manual to see what a Code 4 means before taking it into the dealer as I work during the day and can't bring it in. No other indicators going on, car still drives fine (came on half way through my commute home today). The only other thing...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Luckii (11 mo ago)

probably. I’ve had it for five years and this code still pops up. Every time I take it to the mechanic a few days later the engine light pops up. Every week it’s something new smh



Chev211 said:


> Oh my goodness!! What I got myself into?! I purchased a used 2011 Cruze
> a few days ago.
> I am in Canada too and just started to get this frikn Code 4. I replaced the sensors and thermostat but still get that code, and I can't see that someone got it fixed!
> Should I sell it for parts? I don't have thousands to spend on it


----------

